# ISO Paula Deen's Roasted Red Pepper Dip (in Dec. magazine)



## PytnPlace (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anyone have the recipe for Roasted Red Pepper dip in in the December issue of Paula Deen's magazine?  I've made it a couple times and was planning to make it today for a reception but I can't find the magazine anywhere.   Besides roasted peppers there is mayo/sour cream (I think!) and feta all whriled in the food processor.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 18, 2007)

_Pytn,_
_looked in one of my books but was unable to find the recipe. Will look further..Hopefully someone will PM you with the recipe._

_kadesma _


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 18, 2007)

I've tried searching the web and couldn't find it either.  Thanks for trying Kadesma!


----------



## turtledove (Apr 18, 2007)

I just PM'd it to you.


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks so much turtledove!!


----------



## turtledove (Apr 18, 2007)

No problem; you are very welcome!


----------

